# Hello from Keswick, Ontario



## thestelster (Jan 11, 2022)

Always nice to converse with other Canadian metalsmiths.


----------



## combustable herbage (Jan 12, 2022)

Welcome to the group from Ottawa.
Lots of great topics to discuss, I learn something new everyday on here, enjoy!


----------



## 6.5 Fan (Jan 12, 2022)

Welcome from SK.


----------



## trlvn (Jan 12, 2022)

Welcome from Oakville.  The list in your signature suggests your equipment is a bit bigger than a lot of hobby users have.  What sort of machining do you do?

Craig


----------



## Chip Maker (Jan 12, 2022)

Welcome from Peterborough Ont.!


----------



## thestelster (Jan 12, 2022)

trlvn said:


> Welcome from Oakville.  The list in your signature suggests your equipment is a bit bigger than a lot of hobby users have.  What sort of machining do you do?
> 
> Craig


Hi Craig, I'm a gunsmith.  And the lathe is larger than I need 95% of the time, but when I bought it 32 years ago, I really didn't know what I needed.  In fact, I didn't even know how to use it at the time.  Though the length does come in handy at times.  The biggest pain is when I have to put on the 4 jaw, which is a 14" Pratt Burnerd, and I have to dead lift it from the ground up to the bed of the lathe.


----------



## Crosche (Jan 12, 2022)

Hello and welcome to the forum from Calgary!

Cheers,
Chad


----------



## Six O Two (Jan 13, 2022)

Welcome from BC and another 602 owner.


----------



## darrin1200 (Jan 14, 2022)

Welcome Thomas.


----------



## Crosche (Jan 27, 2022)

Welcome from Calgary


----------

